# Introduction and info on Cebu city



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have been reading this forum on and off for a year and a half. I've enjoyed very much and decided I should contribute something...useful would be good.

I'm a single, Canadian and 57 yrs old. I speak English, Spanish and French (but I'm not French !). I'm just a product of our liberal, high tax society which I wish to escape from.

Since I'm approaching early retirement...well actually I've been retired off and on for 10 years. I just call it being "laid off". Life in Canada is not easy. However I did manage to save enough to get me an allowance of $1,000 a month. With my early retirement at age 60 I will be getting about $1,500 a month. This is without working which I do for about 6 months of the year here in Canada. 

I've spent time in Thailand (#1 place so far), Belize (nice but too liberal,the natives have it too easy, nobody works}and would like to try the Phils. So far I'm interested in Cebu city.

I will be going in November and staying until March 2014. I will probable take some trips in and around Asia. I'm sure a lot of readers will have done what I'm planning on doing.

Please suggest anything you think useful such as where you would go.
Thank you for your time and effort and I will stay updated with you comments .
Regards


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Adlan. The Sandtrap is a good place in Cebu to meet foreign residents, particularly on a weekend. I am sure that people there can give you some decent advice. Cebu is a practical base to see parts of both the Philippines and Asia from; so good choice. Try to stay "uptown" though as "downtown" can get a little entertaining at times (though ironically is where all the tourist sites are).

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Much appreciated "stay uptown" eh . This helps a lot. What would be the way to rent ? I'd stay anywhere that had a pool, preferable a lap pool. Size doesn't matter. How is security ?
I'm looking forward to someplace warm this winter.


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice time to go ! Just when it starts getting cold here.

(I've heard its better to go after Christmas with all the craziness of people begging.)

I'd like to know how you make out. Are you planning to stay long ?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Adlan said:


> Nice time to go ! Just when it starts getting cold here.
> 
> (I've heard its better to go after Christmas with all the craziness of people begging.)
> 
> I'd like to know how you make out. Are you planning to stay long ?


The begging is not a big issue as it's usually just young kids going door to door making noise during the Christmas season. The bigger issue is the airfare that you pay. 
Fares on all the airlines go up in November for the holidays and drop back down about January 15th or so. Really pays to watch the fares and save...

On your original issue of monthly income. Cebu can be more expensive than many other places and thus reduce your extra cash that could be needed for other things like medicines and medical care eventually. Manila is also high priced and extremely overcrowded. Many areas on Luzon both North and South of Manila offer lower costs of living. Remember, Canada withholds about 25% of your retirement $$ each month when living outside of Canada.


----------

